# موسى النبي, واثاره فى مصر الفرعونية



## ميشيل فريد (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*نتابع هنا حدث من أعظم أحداث الخليقة, وأول مرحله لتواصل الذات الإلهية مع الإنسان فى نصوص مدونة من قبل موسى كليم الله

ولأن الحدث بدأ فى مصر, فمولد موسى النبي كان بمصر, وترائي الرب له كان بسيناء, واستلامه للوصايا والتوارة كان بمصر, فالحدث بغاية الأهمية لنا كمصريين, لكننا تعاملنا معه بغاية الأهمال, وهذا أمر محزن للغاية

فأين الدراسات الأكاديمية للبحث عن آثار هذا الحدث

أين هى الدراسات التاريخية للبحث عن هذا الحدث

من هو فرعون الخروج

أين هو موسى فى التاريخ الفرعونى

أمور عديدة أهملناها رغم أهميتها, ولا أعرف كيف تعاملنا بهذا الأهمال

ليكن هذا البحث سبب بركة لمصر, ولعودة هويتها الفرعونية المصرية لها

وليكن هذا العمل نواة عمل ضخم يتناسب مع أهميته*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*الحالة الدينية للعبرانيين أثناء تواجدهم فى مصر​
يذكر الكتاب المقدس عن بني إسرائيل أنهم انساقوا وراء عبادات الأمم التى عاشوا بينهم إذ يقول الكتاب عن يشوع أنه قال لشعبه " فالان اخشوا الرب واعبدوه بكمال وأمانة وانزعوا الإلهة الذين عبدهم آباؤكم في عبر النهر وفي مصر واعبدوا الرب "  يش 24 : 14 أى أن العبرانيين عبدوا آلهة المصريين خلال فترة تواجدهم فى مصر.

فعبد الإسرائيليين حتحور, إحدى آلهة المصريين, والتى كانت على شكل عجل، فما أن صعد موسى الجبل فى حوريب حتى جعلوا هرون يسبك لهم عجل من ذهب ونادوا أمامها هذه هى آلهتك يا إسرائيل, ففي خروج 32 : 1 – 6 يقول الكتاب المقدس " ولما رأى الشعب آن موسى أبطأ في النزول من الجبل أجتمع الشعب على هرون وقالوا له قم أصنع لنا آلهة تسير أمامنا لأن هذا موسى الرجل الذي أصعدنا من أرض مصر لا نعلم ماذا أصابه, فقال لهم هرون انزعوا أقراط الذهب التي في آذان نسائكم وبنيكم وبناتكم وأتوني بها, فنزع كل الشعب أقراط الذهب التي في آذانهم وأتوا بها إلى هرون, فأخذ ذلك من أيديهم وصوره بالأزميل وصنعه عجلا مسبوكا فقالوا هذه آلهتك يا إسرائيل التي أصعدتك من أرض مصر, فلما نظر هرون بنى مذبحا أمامه ونادى هرون وقال غداً عيد للرب, فبكروا في الغد واصعدوا محرقات وقدموا ذبائح سلامة وجلس الشعب للأكل والشرب ثم قاموا للعب "

وهذا يدل على أن العبرانيين كانوا لهم خبرات سابقه فى عباده حتحور آلهة الخصب عند المصريين.

هذه الأمور تبرهن على وجود عبادات وثنيه عبدها العبرانيين أثناء تواجدهم فى مصر. أى أنهم آمنوا بالعبادات الوثنية التى بمصر ولم يستطيعوا أن يفيقوا منها حتى بعد خروجهم من مصر .

ومن الأحداث التى ذكرها الكتاب المقدس نجد آن العبرانيين لم يكونوا سعداء بالخروج من مصر، بل كانوا فى اشتياق دائم وحنين للعودة إليها، فنجدهم فى تمرد دائم على موسى, ويمكن إحصاء عدد مرات هذا التمرد من خلال الكتاب المقدس
1- واللفيف الذي في وسطهم اشتهى شهوة فعاد بنو إسرائيل أيضاً وبكوا وقالوا من يطعمنا لحما, قد تذكرنا السمك الذي كنا نأكله في مصر مجانا والقثاء والبطيخ والكرات والبصل والثوم, والآن قد يبست أنفسنا ليس شيء أمام أعيننا إلى هذا المن ( عد 11 : 4 – 6 )
2- وتذمر على موسى وعلى هرون جميع بني إسرائيل وقال لهما كل الجماعة ليتنا متنا في أرض مصر أو ليتنا متنا في هذا القفر, ولماذا أتى بنا الرب إلى هذه الأرض لنسقط بالسيف تصير نساؤنا وأطفالنا غنيمة أليس خيرا لنا آن نرجع إلى مصر, فقال بعضهم لبعض نقيم رئيسا ونرجع إلى مصر" عد 14: 2 - 4
3- " ولكن قال كل الجماعة أن يرجما بالحجارة ثم ظهر مجد الرب في خيمة الاجتماع لكل بني إسرائيل, وقال الرب لموسى حتى متى يهينني هذا الشعب وحتى متى لا يصدقونني بجميع الآيات التي عملت في وسطهم, أني اضربهم بالوباء وأبيدهم وأصيرك شعبا أكبر وأعظم منهم" عد 14 - 10 : 12 
4- " فأرسل موسى ليدعو داثان وابيرام ابني الياب فقالا لا نصعد, أقليل انك أصعدتنا من أرض تفيض لبنا وعسلا لتميتنا في البرية حتى تترأس علينا ترؤساً, كذلك لم تأت بنا إلى أرض تفيض لبنا وعسلا ولا أعطيتنا نصيب حقول وكروم, فمن تحاول أن تخدع,  أننا لن نحضر" عد 16 : 12 - 14
5 – " ولم يكن ماء للجماعة فاجتمعوا على موسى وهرون, وخاصم الشعب موسى وكلموه قائلين ليتنا فنينا فناء اخوتنا أمام الرب, لماذا أتيتما بجماعة الرب إلى هذه البرية لكي نموت فيها نحن ومواشينا, ولماذا أصعدتمانا من مصر لتأتيا بنا إلى هذا المكان الرديء, ليس هو مكان زرع وتين وكرم ورمان ولا فيه ماء للشرب " عد 20 : 2 – 5
6- " وارتحلوا من جبل هور في طريق بحر سوف ليدوروا بأرض أدوم فضاقت نفس الشعب في الطريق, وتكلم الشعب على الله وعلى موسى قائلين لماذا أصعدتمانا من مصر لنموت في البرية لأنه لا خبز ولا ماء وقد كرهت أنفسنا هذا الطعام السخيف " عد 21- 4 : ه
بهذا نستطيع أن ندرك أن شعب إسرائيل لم يستطيع أن يدرك قيمة إخراجه من عبودية مصر، بل كانت كل ذكرياته منحصرة فى طعام وخيرات مصر، تماما مثلما يحدث الآن فأنهم وإن كانوا قد عادوا من تشتتهم واستوطنوا أرض كنعان نجدهم لا يفعلوا ذلك للعودة إلى ربهم بل ليستمتعوا بالخيرات الأرضية التى تفيض سمناُ ولبنا. 

يتبع*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*حالة المصريين فى فترة تواجد العبرانيين معهم​
من غرائب الأمور فى التاريخ آن شعب إسرائيل لم يدون أحد لا تاريخه ولا أنسابه خلال فترة غربتهم بمصر, وهكذا أيضا شعب مصر، فلا نجد له تاريخ يذكر فى تلك الفترة، فعلى مدي الأسرات من الثالثة عشر حتى السابعة عشر, وهى الأسرات التى عاصرت فترة تواجد العبرانيين فى مصر, لم نجد فى الآثار أو البرديات أحداث تُذكر، مما يؤكد أن كلا الشعبين عاشا فترة اضمحلال كاملة, وكان من نتائج ذ لك وجود فتره مظلمة فى تاريخ الشعبين.

لكننا نجد نبؤه عجيبة لكاهن مصري يدعى " انفر روهو"  وهو كاهن مرتل للإلهه "باست" وهى آلهة الفرح, وكانت تعبد فى تل بسطه بالشرقية، وقد قيلت هذه النبؤه فى عهد الملك "سنفرو" فى عهد الأسرة الرابعة التى حكمت مصر فى الفترة من سنة 2680 حتى 2560 قبل الميلاد, أى قبل الفترة التى نحن بصددها بحوالي 1300 سنه, فنجد آن ذلك الكاهن يتنبأ بما سيفعله الأسيويين بمصر، بل نجده يتحدث عن ما أسماه بأبن الإنسان الذى سيعيش إلي الأبد. وأصول هذه النبوءة محفوظة فى متحف لننجراد وها نص النبوءة : 
"هذا ما تحدث به الكاهن المرتل "نفر روهو" حكيم الشرق التابع للآلهة "باست" أبن مقاطعة "عين شمس" حينما كان يفكر فيما سيحدث فى الأرض، ويفكر فى حالة الشرق حينما يأتى الأسيويون بقوتهم، وحينما يعذبون الحاصدين، ويغتصبون ماشيتهم وقت الحرث, لقد أصبحت تلك البلاد خرابا، فلا من يهتم بها، ولا من يتكلم عنها، ولا من يذرف الدمع عليها، فأية حال تلك التى عليها البلاد، لقد حجبت الشمس فلا تضئ حتى يبصر البشر، لقد تعطلت أعمال سقى النبات, فنيل مصر جافاً, حتى أن الإنسان يمكنه أن يخوضه بالقدم، صار الإنسان عندما يريد أن يبحث عن ماء لتجرى عليه السفن يجد مجراه وقد صار شاطئا والشاطئ صار ماء, كل طيب قد أختفي، صارت البلاد طريحة الشقاء بسبب إطعام البدو الذين يغزون البلاد، وظهر الأعداء فى مصر، وانحدر الآسيويين إليها, سأريك البلاد وهى محتله تتألم، لقد حدث فى البلاد ما لم يحدث قط من قبل . . . فالرجل يجلس فى عقر داره موليا ظهره عندما يكون أخاه يُذبح بجواره. وصار الابن مثل العدو، والأخ صار خصما، والرجل يذبح والده، وكل الأشياء الطيبة قد ذهبت، والبلاد تحتضر ، وأملاك الرجل تغتصب وتُعطى للأجنبي، والمالك صار فى احتياج والأجنبي فى رخاء، ونقصت الأرض، وتضاعف الحكام, صارت الحياة شحيحة، والضرائب صارت متضاعفة, وصارت البلاد مغزوة تتألم، وعين شمس لم تصير مكان ولادة الآلهة.
ثم سيأتى ملك من الجنوب أسمه "أمينى" وهو ابن آمراه نوبية الأصل، وقد ولد فى الوجه القبلي، وسيتسلم التاج الأبيض، وسيلبس التاج الأحمر، فيوحد البلاد بذلك التاج المزدوج، وسينشر السلام فى الأرضين، فيحبه أهلهما، وسيفرح أهل زمانه، وسيجعل أبن الإنسان يبقى أبد الآبدين، أما الذين كانوا قد تأمروا على الشر ودبروا ا لفتنه، فقد أخرسوا أفواههم خوفا منه، والأسيويون سيقتلون بسيفه، واللوبيون سيحرقون بلهيبه، والثوار سيستسلمون لنصائحه، والعصاة إلى بطشه، وسيخضع المتمردون للصل الذى على جبينه . . . . وسيقيمون سور الحاكم حتى لا يتمكن الأسيويون من أن يغزوا مصر. وسيستخدمون الماء حسب طريقتهم المعتادة ، والعدالة ستعود إلى مكانها، والظلم سينفى من الأرض، ويبتهج كل من يراه ومن يكون من نصيبه خدمته "*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*فرعون الأضطهاد​
يقول الكتاب المقدس فى خروج 1 : 14
وَأَتْعَسُوا حَيَاتَهُمْ بالأَعْمَالِ الشَّاقَةِ فِي الطِّينِ وَاللِّبْنِ كَادِحِينَ فِي الْحُقُولِ. وسَخَّرَهُمُ الْمِصْرِيُّونَ بِعُنْفٍ فِي كُلِّ أَعْمَالِهِمِ الشَّاقَةِ " 

فهل فى الآثار المصرية ما يؤكد ذلك

علينا أولا أن نحدد زمن تلك الفترة

هناك نص صريح فى سفر ملوك أول فى بداية الإصحاح السادس يذكر أنه من بدء بناء هيكل سليمان وحتى خروج شعب إسرائيل من مصر 480 سنه (ا مل 6 : 1 " وَعِنْدَمَا بَدَأَ سُلَيْمَانُ فِي بِنَاءِ هَيْكَلِ الرَّبِّ فِي الشَّهْرِ الثَّانِي، مِنَ السَّنَةِ الرَّابِعَةِ لِتَوَلِّيهِ عَرْشَ إِسْرَائِيلَ، كَانَ قَدِ انْقَضَى عَلَى خُرُوجِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنْ دِيَارِ مِصْرَ أَرْبَعُ مِئَةٍ وَثَمَانُونَ عَاماً. "
وكما ذكرنا سابقا فأن السنوات التى يحسب بها العبرانيين هى سنوات قمرية مدة السنة فيها 354 يوماً تقريباً, وبالتالي تعادل تلك المدة حوالي 465 سنة شمسية تقريباً طبقا للحساب التالى

480× 354 ÷ 365.25 = 465 سنة شمسية​
ومن الثابت تاريخياُ أن سليمان شرع فى بناء الهيكل سنة 967 ق  م, فتكون سنة خروج بنى إسرائيل من مصر هى سنة 967 + 465 = 1432 ق. م 
ويكون مولد موسى قبل ذلك بحوالي 78 سنة ( 80سنة قمرية) أي يكون مولده سنة 1510 ق . م

هذا التاريخ يقع فى عصر الأسرة الثامنة عشر, وهى الأسرة التى فى بداية عهدها تم طرد الهكسوس من مصر, وفراعنة تلك الحقبة وتواريخ توليهم الحكم طبقاً للدراسات المتخصصة  هم:

1 - تحتمس الأول  (1542 : 1512)
2- تحتمس الثاني (1512 : 1507)
3- حتشبسوت     (1504 : 1484)
4- تحتمس الثالث (1484 : 1450)
5- أمنحتب الثاني (1450 : 1450)
6- تحتمس الرابع  (1450 : 1405)

ملحوظة: تم أعتماد التواريخ حسب رأى الأستاذ العلامة  الدكتور سليم حسن

وعليه يكون فرعون الأضطهاد هو  تحتمس الأول  (1542 : 1512)
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*الأثار الفرعونية وتأكيد أضطهاد المصريين للعبرانيين 

وُجد فى نقش موجود بمقبرة باحرى حاكم إقليم "الكاب"  فى عهد تحتمس الأول منظر يبين حالة بعض العمال الذين يقوم باحرى بتشغيلهم وهو الرسم الموجود أسفل هذا النص 



​
ويُلاحظ فى النقش الآتي 

ا- نشاهد أمام " باحرى" منظر يمثل الزرع والحرث فنرى محراثان تجرهما الثيران بينما ننظر محراث ثالث يجره أربعة رجال بالحبال ونلاحظ أن ثياب هؤلاء الرجال الذين يجرون المحراث بالحبال تختلف عن ثياب هؤلاء الذين لديهم ثيران للجر. حيث أن ثيابهم تستر بالكاد عريهم (وَأَتْعَسُوا حَيَاتَهُمْ بالأَعْمَالِ الشَّاقَةِ فِي الطِّينِ وَاللِّبْنِ كَادِحِينَ فِي الْحُقُولِ. وسَخَّرَهُمُ الْمِصْرِيُّونَ بِعُنْفٍ فِي كُلِّ أَعْمَالِهِمِ الشَّاقَةِ . خر 1-14 ) 

2- نجد رسماً لرجل مسن جالس تحت شجره ينزع البذور من سيقان القمح التى يحضرها له صبى صغير ونجد كتابه تقول على لسان ذلك الرجل المسن " إذا أحضرت لى تسعا وإحدى عشر ألف حزمه فأنى أنا الرجل الذى أفصلها كلها " غير أننا نجد الصبي يرد عليه بوقاحة " أسرع ولا تكن ثرثارا أيها العامل القذر "

3- بمكان أخر نجد رجال يشحنون السفن بالغلال ورجال الشحن يقولون لبعضهم البعض "هل سنمضي طوال اليوم فى حمل القمح والشعير؟ إن المخازن مفعمة والأكوام تفيض على حافتها، والسفن قد شحنت شحناً ثقيلا، والقمح يفيض منها، ومع ذلك فأن المشرف يحضنا على السرعة، تأمل فهل صدورنا من نُحاس ؟ " 

4- بموضع أخر نجد أحد الرعاة المساكين وهو يُضرب ضرباً مبرحاً ولا نجد مبرر لذلك فى النقش .*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*وللتوضيح نأخذ مقطع صغير من تلك اللوحة الجدارية لتبين سوء حالة العمال العبرانيين فى زمن الأضطهاد



​
بالتأمل فى الفرق بين الفريقين نلاحظ الآتي
1- الفريق الأول يستخدم الثيران فى جر المحراث, بينما الفريق الثاني يجر الحراث بنفسه
2- ثياب الفريق الأول معقولة وتغطى مُعظم حسده, بينما ثياب الفريق الثاني تكاد تستر عريه فقط*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*فرعون مولد موسي​
واجه موسي فى بداية فرعون الذى أمر يقتل المواليد الذكور للعبرانيين, وواجه هارون فرعون أخر, لأنه لم يعانى من أمر القتل هذا .
وكما ذكرنا سابقاً أن موسي وُلد قبل خروج شعب إسرائيل من مصر سنة 1432 بثمانين سنة قمرية (" وَكَانَ مُوسَى فِي الثَّمَانِينَ مِنْ عُمْرِهِ، وَهَرُونُ فِي الثَّالِثَةِ وَالثَّمَانِينَ، عِنْدَمَا خَاطَبَا فِرْعَوْنَ") تُعادل 80 × 354 ÷ 365.25 = 77.5 سنة فتكون سنة مولدة = 1432 + 77.5 = 1510 قبل الميلاد تقريباً وولد هارون قبله بثلاث سنوات أى سنة 1513 قبل الميلاد تقريباً

1- تحتمس الأول (1542 : 1512)
2- تحتمس الثاني (1512 : 1507)
3- حتشبسوت (1504 : 1484)
4- تحتمس الثالث (1504 : 1450)
5- أمنحتب الثاني (1450 : 1450)
6- تحتمس الرابع (1450 : 1405)

بدراسة تلك الحقبة فى تاريخ مصر نجد أن موسي وُلد أثناء حكم حتسبشوت وتحتمس الثالث*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*"حتشبسوت" 
أبنه فرعون




​

تُعتبر حتشبسوت من أكثر الألغاز الفرعونية تعقيدا بسبب الاضطهاد الذى لاقته على يد خلفائها من الفراعنة الذين دمروا كافة آثارها، وتجاهلها جميع المؤرخين الذين كانوا يدونون قوائم الملوك فلم يدرجوها فى أى منها، وأسقطت عمداً من ذاكرة التاريخ ومن ذاكرة المصريين، وبعد أكثر من ثلاث عشر قرن ذكر مانيتون (كاهن مصري عاش فى عصر بطليموس الثاني 285 : 246 ق.م وكلف من قبل بطليموس بوضع قائمه لملوك مصر منذ فجر التاريخ ) أنه توجد ملكه أسماها امنسى" وهى خامس فراعنة الأسرة الثامنة عشر، وللأسف فقدت قائمة مانيتون فى الحريق المشين لمكتبة الإسكندرية، ولحسن الحظ كان كل من يوسيفيوس المؤرخ اليهودي وجوليوس المؤرخ السكندري كانا قد أخذا من قائمة مانيتون فى مؤلفاتهم وعرف منهما أن تلك الملكة حكمت مصر لمدة أثنين وعشرين سنه، وفى سنة 1828 قام شامبليون بزيارة مصر وأكتشف فى الدير البحري وجود أسم مجهول لم يكن مدرجا فى القوائم الملكية، وظلت الأبحاث تتوالى حتى تم اكتشاف أثارها المحطمة وأعيد تركيبها حتى عادت حتشبسوت لذاكرة التاريخ ولذاكرة شعبها. 
وحتشبسوت هى أبنه تحتمس الأول من زوجته الشرعية "أحمس" وعند وفاة والدها كانف تبلغ من العمر خمس عشر عاما، أى ولدت فى الفترة بين 1505 : 1522 بينما وٌلد موسى سنة 1510 وبذلك نرجح مولدها كان حوالى سنة 1522 وتكون هى أبنه فرعون التى تبنت موسى وعلمته كل حكمة المصريين، وكانت السبب المباشر فى عدم موته. لذا لم يغفر لها المصريين ذلك حيث اعتبروا موسى السبب فى الضربات التى حاقت بهم على يديه وأخرها موت جميع أبكارهم وهزيمة جيشهم وغرقه فى البحر الأحمر، لذا كان العقاب الذى عاقبوها به ومحو كل اثر لها، بل أن جثتها لم نجدها فى مقبرتها, بل فى مقبرة مربيتها ولم يُعثر عليها إلا منذ سنتين تقريبا. ولا نعلم حتى الآن إن كانت وفاتها طبيعته أم أنها قتلت, لأن تاريخها توقف فجأة



​


*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*موسى فى قصر فرعون
سنموت رع موسى



​
وعند الحديث عن حتشبسوت لا نستطيع إلا أن نذكر "سنموت " ذلك الرجل الذى عاش فى قصرها من قبل آن تكون ملكة مصر, أى منذ أن  كانت "أبنه فرعون", وكان من عامة الشعب, واتسم سلوكه بشيء يدعو إلى دراسة حياته دراسة متأنية، أما الذى دعاني إلى الانتباه أليه فهو الأتي
 ا- أبوه أسمه رع موسى وأمه تدعى حات نفر وكانت تعمل فى قصر تحتمس الأول والد حتشبسوت وهذا ينطبق على موسى حيث عملت أمه فى قصر فرعون كمرضعة
2- أنشأ معبد لحتشبسوت عند " قمنه", وهو نفس الموقع التى أنشأ فيه يوسف مقياس للنيل فى عهد أمنحات الثالث مما يجعلنا نتساءل لماذا ذلك المكان إلا إن كان هناك ارتباط داخلي لسنموت مع ذلك المكان وتاريخه .
 3- أنشأ لحتشبسوت معبد أخر على مشارف وادي حلفا جنوب معبد أخر كان أنشأه سنوسرت الأول, أى فى عهد الأسرة الثانية عشر. تلك الأسرة التى ترتبط بأحداث مجيء بني إسرائيل لمصر، مما يزيد يقيننا فى وجود الارتباط المشار أليه فى النقطة السابقة.
3- أنشأ لنفسه مقبرة فى منطقة شط الرجال، تلك المنطقة التى زارها منتوحتب الثاني فى وقت معاصر لزيارة أبينا إبراهيم لمصر والتى أنشأ بها لوحه ذكرنا إنها قد تكون تشمل أبينا إبراهيم، والتى ظلت مزاراُ دينيا طوال فترة تواجد العبرانيين فى مصر. وبالتالي يكون هذا الموضع ذو أهميه دينيه لسنموت .
4-عندما شرعت حتشبسوت في بناء معبدها المسمى بالدير البحري, قام سنموت ببناءه جنوب شرق معبد منتوحتب الثاني, فرعون أبينا إبراهيم,  والذي دفن فيه زوجاته ومحظياته عندما ضربه الرب فى أهل بيته عندما عزم على التزوج بسارة، مما يؤيد فكرتنا بارتباط سنموت بهذا المكان ارتباط وجداني وديني.
5- كان شقيق سنموت, وكان أسمه الفرعوني "سن من" كاهناً لحتحور، ونحن نعلم من سفر الخروج كيف أن هرون شقيق موسى قد صاغ إلها لبنى إسرائيل على شكل عجل، وبنا مذبحاً وأصعد عليه قرابين مما ينبئ عن سابق خبرته بخدمة الإله حتحور وارتباطه بذلك العمل ( تك 32 : 1 - 6 " وَلَمَّا رَأَى الشَّعْبُ أَنَّ مُوسَى قَدْ طَالَتْ إقَامَتُهُ عَلَى الْجَبَلِ، اجْتَمَعُوا حَوْلَ هَرُونَ، وَقَالُوا لَهُ: «هَيَّا، اصْنَعْ لَنَا إِلَهاً يَتَقَدَّمُنَا فِي مَسِيرِنَا، لأَنَّنَا لاَ نَدْرِي مَاذَا أَصَابَ هَذَا الرَّجُلَ مُوسَى الَّذِي أَخْرَجَنَا مِنْ دِيَارِ مِصْرَ». فَأَجَابَهُمْ هَرُونُ: «انْزِعُوا أَقْرَاطَ الذَّهَبِ الَّتِي فِي آذَانِ نِسَائِكُمْ وَبَنَاتِكُمْ وَبَنِيكُمْ، وَأَعْطُونِي إِيَّاهَا». فَنَزَعُوهَا مِنْ آذَانِهِمْ، وَجَاءُوا بِهَا إِلَيْهِ. فَأَخَذَهَا مِنْهُمْ وَصَهَرَهَا وَصَاغَ عِجْلاً. عِنْدَئِذٍ قَالُوا: «هَذِهِ آلِهَتُكَ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ الَّتِي أَخْرَجَتْكَ مِنْ دِيَارِ مِصْرَ». وَعِنْدَمَا شَاهَدَ هَرُونُ ذَلِكَ شَيَّدَ مَذْبَحاً أَمَامَ الْعِجْلِ وَأَعْلَنَ: «غَداً هُوَ عِيدٌ لِلرَّبِّ». فَبَكَّرَ الشَّعْبُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّانِي وَاَصْعَدُوا مُحْرَقَاتٍ وَقَدَّمُوا قَرَابِينَ سَلاَمٍ. ثُمَّ احْتَفَلُوا فَأَكَلُوا وَشَرِبُوا، وَمِنْ ثَمَّ قَامُوا لِلَّهْوِ وَالْمُجُونِ." . 
والمعروف تاريخيا أن الدير البحري الذى بناه وحدد موقعه سنموت كان أصلا مكان مكرسا لعبادة العجل حتحور منذ أقدم العصور.
5- توفى أبوى سنموت فى العام السابع من حكم حتشبسوت 
6- أعاد سنموت بناء معبد لأمنحات الثالث  (من الأسرة الثانية عشر والفرعون الثاني ليوسف)
7- كتب سنموت بعض الكتابات بطريقه مشفره وقال عنها ( إنها رموز صنفتها وفقا لإحساس قلبي ومن نفسى أنا ولم أنقلها من كتابات الأقدمين)
8- كان سنموت عالما بالفلك، وقد زين سقف مقبرته برسومات رائعة للسماء وبين عليها الأبراج والنجوم، فكانت أول خريطة سمائية فى التاريخ .
9- تزوج سنموت مرتان أول مره من أخت له تدعى عاحتب 
10 - أختفي سنموت من الآثار ومن التاريخ الفرعوني فى العام الحادي والعشرين من تاريخ حكم حتشبسوت أى فى الفترة بين سنة 1469 وسنة 1884 وموسى هرب إلى مديان بعد قتله للمصري وكان فى الأربعين من عمره أى سنة 1471  
11- قال سنموت عن نفسه (لقد كنت أعظم العظماء فى كل الأرض، وكنت أمين أسرار الملك فى كل أماكنه، وناصحا خاصا على يمين الملك، مأمون الحظ، أُعطيت شرف الاستماع مُنفذاً، محباً للصدق، لا أظهر تحيزا، وأنى إنسان يصغي القضاة إليه، وصمتي هو البلاغة بعينها، وقد كنت إنسانا يعتمد السيد على ما ينطق به، ومنه تنشرح سيدة الأرضين بنصيحته، ومن قد أفعم قلب الزوجة المقدسة به تماما، وكنت شريفاُ يُصغي إليه لأنى كنت أعيد كلمات الملك للرفاق، وكنت إنسانا تُعرف خطواته فى القصر، ومستشار الملك المخلص، أدخل محبوبا وأخرج محظوظا، أُدخل السرور على قلب فرعون كل يوم، وكنت نافعا للملك، مخلصاً للإله، لا غبار على أمام الشعب، وكنت إنسان أمنح الفيضان حتى أستطيع إدارة  النيل، وأُسندت إلى شئون الأرضين، وما يُجنى من الجنوب والشمال كان تحت تصرفي، وأعمال كل الممالك تحت إدارتي، يضاف إلى ذلك أنني كنت أطلع على كتب الكهنة، ولم يوجد شئ منذ الأزل كنت أجهله " 
فهل هذا يمكن تلخيصه بما قيل عن موسى فى أع 7-22 " فَتَثَقَّفَ مُوسَى بِعُلُومِ مِصْرَ كُلِّهَا، حَتَّى صَارَ مُقْتَدِراً فِي الْقَوْلِ وَالْعَمَلِ"
 12- خربت المقبرة التى بناها سنموت لنفسه ولم يدفن بها تخريباً مريعا ولم يعثر له على جثمان ؟ *


----------



## ميشيل فريد (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*فرعون الهروب
تحتمس الثالث.



​
 يذكر سفر الأعمال فى  أع 7 : 23: "وَلَمَّا بَلَغَ الأَرْبَعِينَ مِنَ الْعُمْرِ خَطَرَ بِقَلْبِهِ أَنْ يَتَفَقَّدَ أَحْوَالَ إِخْوَتِهِ مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ "  أي أن موسي كان فى ذلك الوقت فى الأربعين من عمره, (39 سنة شمسية تقريباً ) فيكون ذلك سنة 
 1510  – 39 = 1471 
وطبقاً لجدول فراعنة الأسرة الثامنة عشر يكون ذلك بعد وفاة حتشبسوت وتولى تحتمس الثالث حكم و يكون هو الفرعون الذى هرب موسى من أمام وجهه بسبب قتله للمصري *


----------



## ميشيل فريد (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*فرعون الخروج
أمنحتب الثاني


​
اتجه معظم الدارسين إلى أن رمسيس الثاني هو فرعون الخروج وذلك بسبب نص بالكتاب المقدس يؤكد أن العبرانيين قد قاموا ببناء مدينة فيثوم ومدينة رعمسيس  فى خروج 1 : 11 " فَعَهِدُوا بِهِمْ إِلَى مُشْرِفِينَ عُتَاةٍ لِيُسَخِّرُوهُمْ بِالأَعْمَالِ الشَّاقَةِ. فَبَنَوْا مَدِينَتَيْ فِيثُومَ وَرَعَمْسِيسَ لِتَكُونَا مَخَازِنَ لِفِرْعَوْنَ." 

مدينة فيثوم: تقع حاليا فى تل المسخوطة بوادي الطميلات على ترعه الإسماعيلية فى المسافة بين الزقازيق والإسماعيلية وبفحص لبانتها وجد إن البعض منه بدون تبن ومن ذلك كنص سفر الخروج  5 : 7 " كُفُّوا عَنْ إِعْطَاءِ الشَّعْبِ تِبْناً لِصُنْعِ اللِّبْنِ كَمَا كُنْتُمْ تَفْعَلُونَ سَابِقاً، وَلْيَذْهَبُوا هُمْ وَيَجْمَعُوا تِبْناً لأَنْفُسِهِمْ"
مدينة رعمسيس : ذُكرت أسفار موسى الخمس أسماء مدن لم تكن تسمى بها تلك المدن إلا بعد عهد موسى، مما قد يدل على أن اليهود عند نسخ التوراة كانوا يقومون بوضع أسم المدينة الجديد بدلا من أسمها القديم، وفى بعض الأحيان كانوا يكتبون الاسمين معا. 
مثال لتلك المدن التى سُميت بأسمائها الجديدة ولم تكن تُسمي بذلك الاسم فى زمن وقوع الحدث مدينة بيت لحم, فقد ذكرت فى تك 35 - 19 "ثُمَّ مَاتَتْ رَاحِيلُ وَدُفِنَتْ فِي الطَّرِيقِ الْمُؤَدِّيَةِ إِلَى أَفْرَاتَةَ، أَيْ بَيْتِ لَحْمٍ." فبيت لحم لم تكن بُنيت فى أيام أبينا يعقوب, ولم يكن ذلك الموضع قد تسمى بذلك الاسم، بل سميت به بعد دخول الإسرائيليين أرض كنعان, ففي سفر أخيار الأيام الأول نجد فى الإصحاح الثاني أن مؤسس مدينة بيت لحم هو سلما بن كالب ( 1 أخ 2 : 50 – 51 " وَهَؤُلاَءِ بَعْضُ ذُرِّيَّةِ كَالَبَ: حُورُ بِكْرُهُ مِنْ زَوْجَتِهِ أَفْرَاتَ وَقَدْ أَنْجَبَتْ شُوبَالَ مُؤَسِّسَ قَرْيَةِ يَعَارِيمَ، وَسَلْمَا مُؤَسِّسَ بَيْتِ لَحْمٍ، وَحَارِيفَ مُؤَسِّسَ بَيْتِ جَادِيرَ.") أى أن بيت لحم قد أسست بعد موت موسى بأكثر من مائة عام
ومثال آخر مدينة حبرون, ففي تك 23 : 2 يقول السفر " ثُمَّ مَاتَتْ سَارَةُ فِي قَرْيَةِ أَرْبَعَ، أَيْ حَبْرُونَ، فِي أَرْضِ كَنْعَانَ، فَجَاءَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ لِيَنْدُبَ سَارَةَ وَيَبْكِيَ عَلَيْهَا "
وفى تكوين 35 : 27 يقول " وَقَدِمَ يَعْقُوبُ عَلَى إِسْحقَ أَبِيهِ إِلَى مَمْرَا فِي قَرْيَةِ أَرْبَعَ الْمَعْرُوفَةِ بِحَبْرُونَ حَيْثُ تَغَرَّبَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ وَإِسْحقُ. " وهنا نجد الناسخ قد ذكر الاسمين قرية أربع الاسم القديم وحبرون الاسم الجديد وهو الاسم الذى أطلق على تلك القرية بعد أن أخذها العبرانيين من بنى عناق.
وفى سفر العدد  13-22 يذكر السفر " وَاجْتَازُوا صَحْرَاءَ النَّقَبِ حَتَّى وَصَلُوا حَبْرُونَ حَيْثُ تُقِيمُ قَبَائِلُ بَنِي عَنَاقَ: أَخِيمَانَ وَشِيشَايَ وَتَلْمَايَ. وَكَانَتْ حَبْرُونُ قَدْ بُنِيَتْ قَبْلَ مَدِينَةِ صُوعَنَ الْمِصْرِيَّةِ بِسَبْعِ سَنَوَاتٍ "  وهنا يذكر الناسخ الاسم الجديد فقط
وفى سفر يشوع 14 : 15 يقول " وَكَانَتْ حَبْرُونُ تُدْعَى مِنْ قَبْلُ قَرْيَةَ أَرْبَعَ عَلَى اسْمِ بَطَلِ الْعَنَاقِيِّينَ الأَعْظَمِ. ثُمَّ اسْتَرَاحَتِ الأَرْضُ مِنَ الْحَرْبِ " 
وفى نفس السفر  15-13 يقول " وَوَهَبَ يَشُوعُ بِمُقْتَضَى أَمْرِ الرَّبِّ كَالَبَ بْنَ يَفُنَّةَ مِلْكاً قَرْيَةَ أَرْبَعَ أَبِي عَنَاقَ وَهِيَ حَبْرُونُ الْوَاقِعَةُ فِي وَسَطِ أَبْنَاءِ يَهُوذَا. " 
وهكذا نجد أسماء القرى والمدن مرتبطة بأزمان تاليه لزمن الحدث. 
وقد ثبت أن رعمسيس هى صوعن  ولكن أعطيت أسم رعمسيس بعد الخروج بحوالي مائة عام حيث أتى رمسيس الثاني وقام بعمل احتفال عظيم وأعاد تشييد هذه المدينة وأعطاها اسمها الجديد وبالتالي يكون ذكرها فى أسفار موسى بهذا الاسم مجرد أضافه ممن نسخوا التوراة  حيث أضافوا أسماء أماكن طبقا لأسمها المتداول فى زمن النسخ . 
ويُلاحظ أن أسم رعمسيس ذ كرت أولا فى زمن يوسف، ففي تك 47 : 11 يقول السفر " وَأَنْزَلَ يُوسُفُ أَبَاهُ وَإِخْوَتَهُ فِي مِصْرَ وَمَلَّكَهُمْ فِي رَعَمْسِيسَ أَجْوَدَ الأَرْضِ كَمَا أَمَرَ فِرْعَوْنُ " فهل كان فرعون يوسف هو رمسيس أيضاً لذكر السفر أن العبرانيين استوطنوا مدينة رعمسيس.
 إن ذكر مدينة رعمسيس فى زمن يوسف يؤيد ما ذكرناه من أن نساخ التوراة أعادوا تسمية المدن بالمسميات التى كانت سائدة فى زمان النسخ، أما مدينة رعمسيس فهي فى الأصل مدينة صوعن وهى مدينه قديمه ذكرها سفر العدد كما ذكرنا سابقاً أنها بُنيت بعد مدينة حبرون بسبع سنين*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*رعمسيس
صوعن*​*

هى مدينة من مدن مصر القديمة، تعددت أسماؤها، بتعدد العصور التي مرت عليها، ولعل أشهر أسمائها هو الاسم الذي أطلقه عليها الإغريق وهو "تانيس"، وتقع شرقي دلتا النيل، وعلى بعد نحو ثمانية عشر ميلاً إلي الجنوب الشرقي من دمياط. 
ويجب أن نذكر شواطئ الدلتا كانت تتحرك علي الدوام نحو الشمال بفعل رواسب الطمي الذي كان يجلبه النيل في أوقات الفيضان، فالأرجح أن " صوعن " في عصور إبراهيم ويعقوب كانت تقع عند مصب الفرع البوبسطي، أي أنها كانت مينا علي البحر، حيث أن بحيرة المنزلة والخلجان القريبة من بلوزيوم (الفرما ) قد تكَّونت بعد ذلك بالتدريج. 
ولا شك في أن "صوعن" مدينة قديمة جداً، فقد وجدت بها آثار من عهد الملك بيبي الأول، من الأسرة الفرعونية السادسة. وقد جعل منها ملوك الهكسوس (الرعاة) عاصمة لهم لقربها من موطنهم الأصلي، وأطلقوا عليها اسم "أفاريس", وقد ‘وجدت أثارهم فيها، مما يؤيد القول بأن السهل الذي كان يحيط به، هو "أرض رعمسيس" (تك 47: 11، خر 12: 37)، التي سكن فيها بنو إسرائيل في أيام يوسف. وكان قد أعاد بناءها أول ملوك الهكسوس المسمي "سلاطيس"حيث يرجح أن "أفاريس" هو تحريف للاسم الفرعوني "هوارة" الذي يعني "مدينة الحركة " (أو الهروب) مما يتفق مع اسم "صوعن " الذي يعني "الهجرة " . 
ويبدو أنه من أقدم العصور، كان رعاة أدوم وفلسطين يترددون علي هذه المنطقة، فصورة " آمو " المرسومة علي جدران مقابر بني حسن، تصورهم قادمين بعائلاتهم إلي مصر فوق ظهور الحمير ومعهم هداياهم من وعول سيناء، وهي ترجع إلي عصر سنوسرت الثاني من الأسرة الثانية عشرة، أي قبل عصر الهكسوس. كما يسجل التاريخ هجرة رعاة من أدوم في عصر منفتاح (من الأسرة التاسعة عشرة) بعد طرد الهكسوس بأكثر من أربعة قرون، في بداية عهد الأسرة الثامنة عشرة ، أو الأسر الطيبية . 
كما وجد "ماريت" خرطوشة باسم "أبيبي" ( أحد ملوك الهكسوس) علي ذراع تمثال من عصر قديم، كما وجد تمثالاً لأبي الهول يحمل اسم "خيان" الذي يرجح أنه أحد حكام الهكسوس أيضاً. 
ويقول بعض قدامي المؤرخين إن " أبيبي" أو " أبو فيس" هو فرعون يوسف. 
وفي القرن الرابع عشر قبل الميلاد، أعاد رمسيس الثاني بناء المدينة ودعاها "رعمسيس". 
ويذكر "مانيتون" المؤرخ المصري، أن الهكسوس حكموا مصر نحو خمسة قرون وأنهم طردوا من مصر في نحو عام 1700 ق. م حين حاصر "أحمس" مؤسس الأسرة الثامنة عشرة "أفاريس" وطرد الهكسوس من مصر . *


----------



## ميشيل فريد (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*يربط الكتاب المقدس بين خروج شعب إسرائيل بمدينة صوعن دائماً, ففي سفر المزامير نجد التالي: 
مزمور  78 : 12 " الْعَجَائِبَ الَّتِي رَآهَا آبَاؤُهُمْ فِي سَهْلِ صُوعَنَ فِي أَرْضِ مِصْرَ "
مزمور  78 : 43 " كَيْفَ أَجْرَى آيَاتِهِ فِي مِصْرَ وَعَجَائِبَهُ فِي سُهُولِ صُوعَنَ"
وفى أشعياء  19 : 11 " رُؤَسَاءُ صُوعَنَ حَمْقَى، وَمَشُورَاتُ أَحْكَمِ حُكَمَاءِ فِرْعَوْنَ غَبِيَّةٌ. كَيْفَ تَقُولُونَ لِفِرْعَوْنَ نَحْنُ مِنْ نَسْلِ حُكَمَاءَ، وَأَبْنَاءُ مَلَوكٍ قُدَامَى"
وفي أشعياء  19 : 13 " قَدْ حَمِقَ رُؤَسَاءُ صُوْعَنَ وَانْخَدَعَ أُمَرَاءُ نُوفَ وَأَضَلَّ مِصْرَ شُرَفَاءُ قَبَائِلِهَا"
وفى أشعياء  30 : 4 " وَمَعَ أَنَّ سُلْطَانَهُ امْتَدَّ إِلَى صُوعَنَ وَحَانِيس َ حَتَّى أَقَامَ فِيهَا لِنَفْسِهِ وُلاَةً وَمُمَثَّلِينَ " 
وفى حزقيال  30 : 14 " وَمَعَ أَنَّ سُلْطَانَهُ امْتَدَّ إِلَى صُوعَنَ وَحَانِيسَ حَتَّى أَقَامَ فِيهَا لِنَفْسِهِ وُلاَةً وَمُمَثَّلِينَ"
هذا ويفترض " بروجش " ( Brugsch  ) آن المكان المقصود في سفر التكوين هو" صوعن " التي أطلق عليها رمسيس الثاني اسمه وجعل منها عاصمة لملكة في الدلتا. لذا فأن صوعن هى رعمسيس وأسمها الفرعوني القديم أراريس وأخيرا سميت تانيس - (راجع سليم حسن - مصر القديمة الجزء الرابع -ص 76 وكذلك قاموس الكتاب المقدس تحت أسم رعمسيس  وصوعن) 

وقد وجدت برديه هى عبارة عن خطاب يصف كاتبه مدينة رعمسيس ونشر نص ذلك الخطاب فى Pap Ansstai 	III 1 ff ; Pap, Rainer, & J . EA. Vp. 185 & ibid vol, x1 pp 293 ff .
وتقول تلك البردية " لقد وصلت إلى مدينة "بيت رعمسيس" محبوب أمون ووجدتها غاية فى الازدهار، وهى عرش جميل منقطع النظير، وهى على طراز طيبه،
 وأن "رع" هو الذي أسسها بنفسه، فهي مقام تلذ فيه الحياة، حقولها مملوءة بكل ما طاب، وبها مؤن وذخيرة كل يوم، بركها تزخر بالسمك. وبحيراتها بالطيور، حقولها مليئة بالبقول ونخيلها محمل بالبلح. مخازنها مملوءة بالشعير والقمح، وهى تناطح
 السماء لارتفاعها، فيها الثوم والكرات للطعام والخس و . . . .. . ... وفيها الرمان والتفاح والزيتون والتين من البساتين . . . . ... . . ... . " ويستمر الكاتب فى وصف خيرات تلك المدينة.

وقد استوقفتني فى هذا الخطاب ذكره للأسماك والثوم والكرات وبمقارنة ذلك بما جاء فى الكتاب المقدس فى سفر العدد 11 : 4 – 6 " وَاشْتَهَى أَخْلاَطُ الأُمَمِ الْمُقِيمِينَ بَيْنَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ، مِمَّنْ خَرَجُوا مَعَهُمْ مِنْ مِصْرَ، طَعَامَ مِصْرَ، فَعَادَ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ يَبْكُونَ قَائِلِينَ: «مَنْ يُطْعِمُنَا لَحْماً؟ لَقَدْ تَذَكَّرْنَا سَمَكَ مِصْرَ الَّذِي كُنَّا نَأْكُلُهُ مَجَّاناً، وَالقِثَّاءَ وَالْبَطِّيخَ وَالْكُرَّاتَ وَالْبَصَلَ وَالثُّومَ، أَمَّا الآنَ فَقَدْ فَقَدْنَا شَهِيَّتَنَا وَهُزِلْنَا، وَلَيْسَ أَمَامَ أَعْيُنِنَا سِوَى هَذَا الْمَنِّ». "
 وفى سفر العدد نفسه 20 : 5 يذكر السفر " لِمَاذَا أَخْرَجْتُمَانَا مِنْ مِصْرَ لِتَأْتِيَا بِنَا إِلَى هَذَا الْمَكَانِ الْقَاحِلِ، حَيْثُ لاَ زَرْعَ فِيهِ وَلاَ تِينَ وَلاَ كَرْمَ وَلاَ رُمَّانَ وَلاَ مَاءَ لِلشُّرْبِ؟»" ونجد التشابه بين كتابات الكتاب المقدس وما ذكرته تلك البردية من حيث أنواع الأطعمة.

 وهناك بعض من الدارسين من قضوا بأن الخروج تم فى زمن "مرنبتاح"  (1223 - 1211 ق . م ) واستندوا فى ذلك بوجود برديه تعود إلى زمن مرنبتاح، وفى هذه البردية كان أول ذكر لأسم كلمة "إسرائيل " فى الوثائق المصرية القديمة حيث ذُكر " اغتصبنا كنعان . . . اكتسحنا اشقلون . . . .استولينا على جازر . . . دمرت إسرائيل " ولكن فات على هؤلاء الدارسين أن النص يتكلم عن إسرائيل ككيان له وجود, كدولة وليس كشعب يعيش داخل حدود مصر. وبالتالي يكون زمن كتابة تلك البردية بعد خروج العبرانيين مصر واستيطانهم لأرض كنعان، وأصبحت لهم دوله تسمى إسرائيل.*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*رخ مى رع
مشير فرعون


​

عاد موسى إلى مصر بعد موت تحتمس الثالث ومن خلال التواريخ الإنجيلية يكون ذلك سنة 1430, فى بداية عهد منتوحتب الثاني والذي تولى الحكم بعد وفاة والده, وكان فى الثامنة عشر حين تولى الملك, وكان أكبر مشيري فرعون هو وزيره رخ مى رع , الذى نستطيع أن نقول عنه إنه كان الحاكم الفعلي للبلاد.

أجتمع موسى مع شيوخ شعبه وأقنعهم برسالته ثم كانت لقاءاته مع فرعون التى كانت خمس عشر لقاء 
وطلب موسى من فرعون إطلاق الشعب للاحتفال بالرب فى البرية وكانت نتيجة اللقاءات أن زاد فرعون من شقاء العبرانيين بأن منع عنهم التبن الخاص بصنع اللبنات وواضح من أسلوب العقاب أن من أعطى ذلك العقاب على دراية بصنع اللبنات وعلى دراية بكل تفاصيل العمل وماذا كان يعطى العبرانيين وما الذي كانوا لا يعطونه, مما يعطينا انطباع أن العقاب أملاه مُشير فرعون لا فرعون نفسه، بدليل أن رؤساء عمال بني إسرائيل عندما وجدوا أنفسهم قد زادت أتعابهم صرخوا فى وجه موسى وهرون  قائلين لهم: «لِيَنْظُرْ إِلَيْكُمَا الرَّبُّ وَيَقْضِ. لَقَدْ كَرَّهْتُمَا بِنَا فِرْعَوْنَ وَحَاشِيَتَهُ، وَأَعْطَيْتُمَاهُمْ سَيْفاً فِي أَيْدِيهِمْ لِيَقْتُلُونَا»."

وفى اللقاء الثاني ألقى هرون عصاه أمام فرعون فتحولت إلى حيه فاستدعى فرعون سحرته وحكمائه فصنعوا مثل ما صنع هرون، حيث تحولت عصيهم إلى حيات، وهنا أيضاً كان حكماء فرعون هم المتسببين فى تصلب رأى فرعون
وقد روى د. محمد إبراهيم بكر فى كتابه موسوعة تاريخ مصر عبر العصور "تاريخ مصر القديمة" الذى نشرته الهيئة المصرية قال أنه فى عهد تحتمس الثالث إن أحد قادة تحتمس الثالث قد غرر بأحد ملوك الأقاليم التى كان تحتمس يحاربها ليضمها إلى أملاكه فقال له أن تحتمس يمتلك عصا يضرب بها الأرض فيعطيه الإله ما يريد. 
كما أن د سليم حسن ذكر فى موسعته "مصر القديم" " الجزء الرابع ص 585 أنه فى إحدى لوحات رخ مى رع أكبر مشيرى تحتمس الثالث ومنتوحتب الثاني توجد أربعون عصى غير مفهوم لماذا وضعت باللوحة وعن ماذا يعبرون، وأنتهي به الأمر بأن قال تلك العصي لمساعدي مشير فرعون وتمثل عصى السلطة ولكن من الواضح أنها عصى سحرة مصر فى ذال الوقت .
فى اللقاء الخامس وكان بناء على طلب فرعون أعطي وعد بأنه سيطلق الشعب لو صلى موسى إلى إلهه ليرفع عنهم الضفادع وفعلا رُفعت الضفادع بصلاة موسى ولكن فرعون تراجع عن وعده ولم يطلق الشعب، ولابد أن ذلك التراجع كان بمشورة مساعديه حيث أنه كان صغير السن, كما بينا ذلك سابقاً . 
فى اللقاء السابع وكان بناء على طلب فرعون أيضاً وفيه طلب من موسى وهرون أن يقدما الذبائح فى مقر أقامتهم فى مصر حيث يقيموا ولكن موسى رفض إلا أن تكون الذبائح فى البرية فوافق فرعون على ألا يذهبوا بعيدا، وطلب منهم أن يصليا من أجله ومن اجل رفع الذباب، وقد كان ورُفع الذباب بصلاة موسى ولكن فرعون تراجع عن قراره بإطلاق الشعب، ولابد أن يكون ذلك بمشورة مشيريه 
فى اللقاء الحادي عشر وكان بناء على طلب فرعون وفيه أقر لموسى وهرون بأن وراءه من يعطيه مشورة فاسدة وكناهم بشعبه ( خر 9 : 27 " فَأَرْسَلَ فِرْعَوْنُ وَاسْتَدْعَى مُوسَى وَهَرُونَ وَقَالَ لَهُمَا: «لَقَدْ أَخْطَأْتُ هَذِهِ الْمَرَّةَ وَالرَّبُّ هُوَ الْبَارُّ، أَمَّا أَنَا وَشَعْبِي فَأَشْرَارٌ، " 
وقد أجابه موسى قائلا ( خر 9 : 30 " وَلَكِنَّنِي عَالِمٌ أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ وَحَاشِيَتَكَ مَازِلْتُمْ لاَ تَخْشَوْنَ الرَّبَّ الإِلَهَ ")
وهذا مؤشر علي وجود مشورة فاسدة من حاشية فرعون، وتراجع فرعون عن وعده ولم يطلق الشعب، وهنا يخبرنا السفر صراحة عن وجود مشورة فاسدة من حاشية فرعون إذ يقول ( خر 9-34 " وَعِنْدَمَا رَأَى فِرْعَوْنُ أَنَّ الْمَطَرَ وَالْبَرَدَ وَالرَّعْدَ قَدْ تَوَقَّفَتْ أَخْطَأَ مَرَّةً أُخْرَى وَصَلَّبَ قَلْبَهُ هُوَ وَحَاشِيَتُهُ."
فى الليلة التى أعقبت اللقاء الرابع عشر, عبر ملاك الرب وقتل أبكار المصريين، بمن فيهم "أمنمأبت" بكر أمنحوتب نفسه كما سنبين ذلك فيما بعد.
فى اللقاء الخامس عشر والذي كان بناء على طلب فرعون أذن لهم بالخروج من مصر مع كل مقتنياتهم، فارتحل الشعب من رعمسيس
بدراسة أحداث الخروج نثير نقطه هامة وهى أن أمنحتب الثاني له مومياء محفوظة بالمتحف، فكيف يكون فرعون الخروج, بل أن جميع موميات فراعنة الأسرة الثامنة عشر محفوظة . 
وبدراسة عصر أمنحتب دراسة متأنية يمكننا  استنتاج الأتي: 
كانت مشكلة خروج العبرانيين من مصر مشكله نابعة من مشيريه. وبالبحث نجد أن أمنحتب كان له مشيرين يعطونه النصح نظراً لصغر سنه حينئذ (18 سنة)، وأنه كانت توجد فى البلاط شخصيه رئيسيه أكثر حنكة من أمنحتب وهو رخ مى رع والذي كان فى منصبه هذا منذ زمن أبيه تحتمس الثالث، وكلمة رخ - مى- رع تعنى العارف كالإله رع، وقد أنشأ رخ – مى – رع لنفسه مقبرة تعتبر من الناحية التاريخية من أهم مقابر الأسرة الثامنة عشر، حيث دون على جدرانها سجل سياسي وديني واجتماعي للفترة التى تولى فيها إدارة شئون الدولة
ويمكن أن نتعرف على مدى سلطة ونفوذ ذلك الرجل فيما كتبه عن نفسه حيث قال عن نفسه الآتي:-
"موضع ثقة سيد مصر، من يؤتمن ويتحدث إليه سراً، وعيني وقلب وأذن الملك، من يقضى بالعدل وصاحب المكانة العليا، وأخو الملك فى الرضاعة، والمماثل للملك، وضارب من يشاء، والضارب المتكلم بالسوء عن الملك، الأول فى الأرضين ورئيسها، عظيم العظماء والأول فى نظر الشعب،  المراقب والإداري اليقظ، ومن يملأ مخازن الغلال، ومن يضع القواعد للقضاة والمتصرف فى شئون العدالة للدولة، القاضي بالعدل بين الغنى والفقير، ومن لا يبكى منه مظلوم، المعلم الفعلي للحّرف ومرشد أصحاب الصناعات, ومن يرشد الصانع فى خطواته من يجعل كل إنسان يعرف واجبه، ومن يجعل كل إنسان يعرف عمله المعتاد، ومن يضع القواعد للمشرفين (خر 5 : 6 – 9 " فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ أَمَرَ فِرْعَوْنُ الْقَائِمِينَ عَلَى تَسْخِيرِ الشَّعْبِ وَرُؤَسَاءَ  الْعُمَّالِ قَائِلاً: «كُفُّوا عَنْ إِعْطَاءِ الشَّعْبِ تِبْناً لِصُنْعِ اللِّبْنِ كَمَا كُنْتُمْ تَفْعَلُونَ سَابِقاً، وَلْيَذْهَبُوا هُمْ وَيَجْمَعُوا تِبْناً لأَنْفُسِهِمْ. وَطَالِبُوهُمْ بِإِنْتَاجِ نَفْسِ كَمِّيَّةِ اللِّبْنِ السَّابِقَةِ. لاَ تُنْقِصُوهَا فَإِنَّهُمْ كُسَالَى، لِذَلِكَ يَصْرُخُونَ قَائِلِينَ: دَعْنَا نَذْهَبُ وَنَذْبَحُ لإِلَهِنَا. ثَقِّلُوا الْعَمَلَ عَلَى كَوَاهِلِ الْقَوْمِ حَتَّى يَشْتَغِلُوا بِهِ وَلاَ يَلْتَفِتُوا إِلَى الأَقْوَالِ الْكَاذِبَةِ». "   ) ومن يبنى للأجيال المقبلة ( خر  1 : 11 " فَعَهِدُوا بِهِمْ إِلَى مُشْرِفِينَ عُتَاةٍ لِيُسَخِّرُوهُمْ بِالأَعْمَالِ الشَّاقَةِ. فَبَنَوْا مَدِينَتَيْ فِيثُومَ وَرَعَمْسِيسَ لِتَكُونَا مَخَازِنَ لِفِرْعَوْنَ" ) والحاكم الذى ينشرح له القلب، ومن يدخل المحراب مثل فرعون، العالم بكل شئ فى السماء والأرض وفى كل مكان خفي فى العالم السفلي، الماهر فى عقد كل أنواع العصائب  
( خر7 : 11  "فَاسْتَدْعَى فِرْعَوْنُ حُكَمَاءَهُ وَسَحَرَتَهُ فَصَنَعَ سَحَرَةُ مِصْرَ عَلَى غِرَارِ ذَلِكَ بِسِحْرِهِمْ "  

ومن النص نعلم مدى نفوذ ذلك الرجل وقدرته وعلمه، وتحمل مقبرته رقم 100 فى وادي الملوك بالبر الغربي بالأقصر.
وقد ذكر الكتاب المقدس صراحة عن أن سبب أراء فرعون بعدم إطلاق الشعب هم مُشيريه, فنجد فى الكتاب المقدس الآتي : 
أشعياء  19 : 11 " رُؤَسَاءُ صُوعَنَ حَمْقَى، وَمَشُورَاتُ أَحْكَمِ حُكَمَاءِ فِرْعَوْنَ غَبِيَّةٌ. كَيْفَ تَقُولُونَ لِفِرْعَوْنَ نَحْنُ مِنْ نَسْلِ حُكَمَاءَ، وَأَبْنَاءُ مَلَوكٍ قُدَامَى"
أشعياء  19 : 13 " قَدْ حَمِقَ رُؤَسَاءُ صُوْعَنَ وَانْخَدَعَ أُمَرَاءُ نُوفَ وَأَضَلَّ مِصْرَ شُرَفَاءُ قَبَائِلِهَا"
ثم إن بولس الرسول يذكر فى رسالته الثانية إلى تيموثاوس " 2 تى  3 : 8 " وَمِثْلَمَا قَاوَمَ (السَّاحِرَانِ) يَنِّيسُ وَيَمْبِرِيسُ مُوسَى، كَذَلِكَ أَيْضاً يُقَاوِمُ هَؤُلاَءِ الْحَقَّ؛ أُنَاسٌ عُقُولُهُمْ فَاسِدَةٌ، وَقَدْ تَبَيَّنَ أَنَّهُمْ غَيْرُ أَهْلٍ لِلإِيمَانِ."  مما يدل على أن مقاومة خروج شعب إسرائيل كانت أساساً من قبل مُشيرى أمنحتب الثاني الذى أنقاد لتلك المشورة نظراً لصغر سنه حينئذ حيث كان لا يتعدى الثامنة عشر سنة.*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*أحداث الخروج​
أمر أمنحتب بخروج بنى إسرائيل من مصر مع كل مقتنياتهم، وبالفعل خرجت القوافل العبرانية وتحركت من صوعن - والتى سميت بعد ذلك تانيس وسميت فى زمن النسخ رعسميس, بعد أن هلك كل الأبكار فى مصر، بما فيهم بكر فرعون "أمنئابت " فَاسْتَدْعَى مُوسَى وَهَرُونَ لَيْلاً قَائِلاً: «قُومُوا وَاخْرُجُوا مِنْ بَيْنِ الشَّعْبِ أَنْتُمَا وَبَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَانْطَلِقُوا اعْبُدُوا الرَّبَّ كَمَا طَلَبْتُمْ، وَخُذُوا مَعَكُمْ غَنَمَكُمْ وَبَقَرَكُمْ كَمَا سَأَلْتُمْ وَامْضُوا وَبَارِكُونِي أَيْضاً». " .

لكن رخ – مي – رع  لم يرض بالهزيمة " وَقِيلَ لِمَلكِ مِصْر : «هُوذَا الشَّعْبُ قَدْ هَرَبَ». فَتَحَوَّلَ قَلْبُ فِرْعَوْنَ وَقُلُوبُ حَاشِيَتِهِ ضِدَّهُمْ، وَقَالُوا: «مَاذَا دَهَانَا حَتَّى أَطْلَقْنَا إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنْ خِدْمَتِنَا؟» فَأَعَدَّ مَرْكَبَتَهُ وَاصْطَحَبَ جَيْشَهُ مَعَهُ، فَأَعَدَّ سِتَّ مِئَةِ مَرْكَبَةٍ وَسَائِرَ مَرْكَبَاتِ مِصْرَ، وَحَمَلَ عَلَيْهَا قَادَةَ سِلاَحِ الْمَرْكَبَاتِ. وَقَسَّى الرَّبُّ قَلْبَ فِرْعَوْنَ مَلِكِ مِصْرَ، فَطَارَدَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ الَّذِينَ غَادَرُوا مِصْرَ بِقُدْرَةٍ ظَاهِرَةٍ. وَسَعَى الْمِصْرِيُّونَ وَرَاءَهُمْ بِجَمِيعِ خَيْلِ فِرْعَوْنَ وَمَرْكَبَاتِهِ وَفُرْسَانِهِ وَجُيُوشِهِ، فَأَدْرَكُوهُمْ وَهُمْ مُتَجَمِّعُونَ عِنْدَ الْبَحْرِ بالقُرْبِ مِنْ فَمِ الْحِيروثِ مُقَابِلَ بَعْلَ صَفُونَ." 
وهنا نجد النص ينسب كل العمل إلى ملك مصر وليس لفرعون مصر ويؤكد ذلك قوله " وَقَالُوا: «مَاذَا دَهَانَا حَتَّى أَطْلَقْنَا إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنْ خِدْمَتِنَا؟» "
فخرج أمنحتب  بجيشه ومعه رخ – مى  رع  خلف الشعب لاسترجاع العبرانيين, وقادا الجيش وهناك احتمال أن أمنحتب  لم يخرج مع الجيش لأن نص السفر يقول " وَسَعَى الْمِصْرِيُّونَ وَرَاءَهُمْ بِجَمِيعِ خَيْلِ فِرْعَوْنَ وَمَرْكَبَاتِهِ وَفُرْسَانِهِ وَجُيُوشِهِ، فَأَدْرَكُوهُمْ وَهُمْ مُتَجَمِّعُونَ عِنْدَ الْبَحْرِ بالقُرْبِ مِنْ فَمِ الْحِيروثِ مُقَابِلَ بَعْلَ صَفُونَ." حيث يذكر السفر هنا أن المصريين سعوا وراء العبرانيين، وقال " بِجَمِيعِ خَيْلِ فِرْعَوْنَ وَمَرْكَبَاتِهِ وَفُرْسَانِهِ وَجُيُوشِهِ" وهذا يدل على عدم وجود فرعون ضمن الساعيين خلفهم. 
وسواء كان معهم أم لا فأن المؤكد خروج رخ - مى - رع خلف  العبرانيين وغرق مع جنوده فانكسر قلب أمنحتب  بتلك الهزيمة وهشم ودمر ما طالته يداه من نقوش مقبرة رخ مى رع بسبب هزيمته تلك.*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*بكر فرعون​
يذكر الكتاب المقدس عن ضربة موت الأبكار الآتي فى خر 11 : 5 " فَيَمُوتُ كُلُّ بِكْرٍ فِيهَا: مِنْ بِكْرِ فِرْعَوْنَ الْمُتَرَبِّعِ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ إِلَى بِكْرِ الأَمَةِ الَّتِي وَرَاءَ الرَّحَى، وَكَذَلِكَ بِكْرِ كُلِّ بَهِيمَةٍ"

وفى خروج 12 : 29 - 30 " وَفِي مُنْتَصَفِ اللَّيْلِ أَهْلَكَ الرَّبُّ كُلَّ بِكْرٍ فِي بِلاَدِ مِصْرَ، مِنْ بِكْرِ فِرْعَوْنَ الْمُتَرَبِّعِ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ إِلَى بِكْرِ الْحَبِيسِ فِي السِّجْنِ، وَأَبْكَارَ الْبَهَائِمِ جَمِيعاً أَيْضاً. فَاسْتَيْقَظَ فِرْعَوْنُ وَحَاشِيَتُهُ وَجَمِيعُ الْمِصْرِيِّينَ وَإِذَا عَوِيلٌ عَظِيمٌ فِي أَرْضِ مِصْرَ، لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُوْجَدْ بَيْتٌ لَيْسَ فِيهِ مَيْتٌ." 

لذا لابد وأن نجد ما يؤيد ذلك فى تاريخ أمنحتب, وبالفعل تم العثور على ما يؤيد ذلك : 

1- تم العثور على تمثال للملكة "تاعت"  زوجة أمنحتب ووجد عليه نقوش حزينة تهشم بعضها وما لم يهشم فأن ترجمته هى " مقصياُ عنى . . . . ليته يبعد عنى حزني . .. . تاعا وليت إلهى يكون حاميا لى، وليت زوجي يكون أمامى، وليته يبعد عنى . . . . " من ذلك نفهم حزن الملكة على هلاك أبنها البكر "أمنئابت" الذى فقدته فى تلك الليلة الرهيبة.

2- يذكر العلامة القدير سليم حسن فى موسعته مصر القديمة الجزء الخامس ص عند دراسته لتاريخ تحتمس الرابع, ابن امنحتب الثانى, نصا سنورده كما جاء بكلماته لما له من أهمية, فنجده يقول: 
" من بين اللوحات الكثيرة التى كشفت عنها أعمال الحفر التى قامت بأعبائها الجامعة المصرية حول معبد بو الهول ثلاث لوحات تلفت النظر غير لوحة "أمنحتب الثاني" العظيمة التى تحدثنا عنها, فإن هذه اللوحات أجمل شكلاً, وأدق صناعة من اللوحات الأخرى التى أهداها الموظفون لتمثال بو الهول, وقد مثل على كل منها شاب من علية القوم, بل أمير يقدم قرباناً لتمثال بو الهول ولتمثال الملك, فى لوحتين منها كان الملك الذى يُقدم له القربان " أمنحتب الثاني" وفى اللوحات الثلاث مُحي أسم الأمير, وفى واحدة منها كان أسم الأمير موضوعاً فى طغراء , وقد مُحي أسم الأمير بدقة وعناية, بحيث لم تُمس كلمة من الكلمات التى مع الاسم بأى سوء, كما أنه قد اتخذت الحيطة فلم يضر برمز من الرموز المقدسة, ومن ذلك نفهم أن هذا المحو قد قام به شخص يحمل فى صدره ضغينة شخصية لأصحاب هذه اللوحات, كما أنه لا يحمل أي حقد على الفرعون أو الإله الذى صور على اللوحة, ومن ثم نعلم أن هذا العمل لم يكن من جانب رجال "إخناتون" , ومما يلفت النظر أن محو الاسم لم يكن قاصراً على الاسم البارز الذى كان يتبع الصورة, بل قد تخطاه إلى الاسم الذى فى صلب متن اللوحة نفسها, غير أنه لحسن الحظ قد خان التوفيق هذا الحاقد الذى قام بالمحو, فترك لنا الاسم سليماً فى مكانين, ومن ثم تعلم أن أسمه "أمنمأبت" وأنه كان يحمل ألقاباً من أعظم ألقاب الدولة وأرقعها. 
والأن يتساءل المرء من هم هؤلاء الأمراء الذين مثلوا على هذه اللوحات؟, هل هم شخص واحد؟ أم هم ثلاث شبان يُحتمل أنهم أخوة؟ ولما كان لكل منهم غديرة شعر "شوشة" مما كان يُرمز به عند المصريين القدامى لسن الطفولة استطعنا أن نحكم أنهم لم يبلغوا الحّلم بعد, ولكى يكون فى استطاعتنا محاولة حل هذا اللغز, نفحص كل لوحة على حدتها, وسنرمز لها تسهيلاً لفحصها بالأحرف "ا" & "ب" & "ج" 
فمن اللوحة "ا" نعلم أن صاحبها كان أمير صغير بهي الطلعة يقدم قرباناً لكل من تمثال "بو الهول" والفرعون "أمنحتب الثاني" وأن الشخص الحقود الذى محا أسمه لم يلحق بأى ضرر بأى أسم أو رمز إلهى, ولا نزاع فى أن هذا الشخص الذى محا الاسم لم يكن من عمال "أخناتون" لأن أسم "أمون" بقى على اللوحة لم يصيبه آذى.
وفى اللوحة الثانية"ب" نحد أن الأمير الممُثل عليها يُشبه الأول, وكذلك يُقدم قرباناً لتمثالي "بو الهول" والملك "أمنحتب الثاني", وقد كان كذلك لم يبلغ سن الرشد كما يدل على ذلك غديرة الشعر المدلاة على صدغه, وكان يحمل ألقاباً عالية وكلها ألقاباً بطبيعة الحال ألقاب فخرية, وكذلك نرى النقوش التى نُقشت فوق تمثاله تكاد تكون صورة مطابقة للنقوش التى على لوحة الأمير السابق, مما يوحي بأن اللوحتين قد تكونا لأمير واحد بعينه, وهذه اللوحة كذلك قد أصابتها أضرار كثيرة على يد فرد أراد أن يمحو شخصية صاحبها وحده, ولم يكن التعصب الديني شأن فى إتلافها لأن كل الرموز الدينية بقيت سليمة, ومما جدير بالذكر أن أسم هذا الأمير كان منقوشاً فى طغراء لا تزال خطوطها الخارجية ظاهرة .
أما اللوحة الثالثة "ج" فنرى عليها أمير مثل الأميرين اللذين مثلا على اللوحتين السابقتين, ويُسمى "أمنمأبت" فقد ترك لنا أسمه فى مكانين على اللوحة أخطئهما عدوه, أما فى بقية اللوحة فقد مُحي أسمه تماماً, وهذا الأمير مُمثل كذلك بغديرة الشعر التى تدل على الطفولة أيضاً, ويُرى مُقدماً القربان للإله "بو الهول" وللملك "أمنحتب الثاني" وفى منظر آخر يُقدم قرباناً للإلهة "إزيس", من كل ذلك يمكننا أن نستخلص مما سبق الحقائق التالية : 
1-	أن اللوحات الثلاث مُتشابهة فى الأسلوب والصنعة, وكلها من عصر واحد.
2-	إن أسم الأمير قد بقى لنا فى لوحتين وهو "أمنمأبت" .
3-	أن هذا الشاب أبن ملك .
4-	أن الاسم الممحو فى حالة واحدة موضوعاً فى طغراء.
5-	أن هذا الأمير كان فى لوحتين يقدم القربان للتمثال "بو الهول" والملك معاً .
6-	أن أسم هذا الأمير قد مُحي على يد شخص مُعاد وفى قلبه حقدا شخصياً لصاحب اللوحة وليس له علاقة بالملك أو بالإله "بو الهول"
7-	أنه فى اللوحة الثالثة "ج" نرى الأمير يُقدم القربان لتمثال الملك, وأن أسم الملك قد فُقد عفواً نتيجة كسر وليس لنتيجة محو .  
بفحص كل النتائج التى وصلنا إليها فى هذا البحث أتضح جلياً أن أولئك الأمراء على ما يظهر أولا الفرعون "أمنحتب الثاني" ويحتمل أن اللوحات كذلك هى كلها لأمير واحد أى الأخ الأصغر  لتحتمس الرابع, وسنرى عندما نفحص متن اللوحة الجرانيتية المنسوبة لهذا الفرعون أن "بو الهول" يتحدث فى رؤية للأمير "تحتمس" ويساومه فى أنه إذا قام بتنظيف ما يُحيط بتمثاله من رمال, وحافظ على مما يطمس جسده ويخفيه عن الأعين, فأنه سيمنحه تاج مصر, ومن ذلك يتضح جلياً أن الأمير "تحتمس" لم يكن هو الوارث الحقيقي لعرش مصر, وإلا فأن وعد "بو الهول" له يكون عديم الفائدة لأنه كان بطبيعة الحال سيخلف والده بعد موته دون مُنازع, ولم يكن فى حاجة لتحمل مشاق تنظيف أبو الهول ليكافأ عليه بعرش المُلك الذى كان سيئول إليه طبيعياً دون منُاهض, ومن ذلك يمكننا أن نزعم بحق أن أخوة الأمير "تحتمس" أو أخيه كانوا عقبة فى سبيل تولى العرش, وأن تحتمس قد قضى عليهم بطريقة ما إما بالموت أو النفي بعد أن محا أسمائهم ".

أنتهى كلام سليم حسن, وعلى القارئ أن يستنتج حقيقة موت أبن أمنحتب البكر, الذى حاول أخيه الأصغر محو أسمه من ذاكرة التاريخ, حتى لا تُذكر هزيمة مصر, ولا الضربات التى حاقت بها على يد موسى .

عاش أمنحتب  بعد الخروج 24عاماً وتوفى وهو فى الثالثة والأربعين من العمر وعاش تلك الفترة بلا أى حروب بل ركز جهوده فى إصلاح أحوال مصر الداخلية وولى أبنه تحتمس الرابع الحكم، ولم يشأ أن يحطم التماثيل الجميلة التى كان قد صنعها لأبنه البكر فآتى بأمهر نحاتي مصر ليزيلوا أسم أمنئابت ويضعوا أسم تحتمس الرابع ودون قصه اختلقها بأن الآلهة هى التي اختارت تحتمس الرابع ليكون خليفته، وتلك القصة أيدها تحتمس الرابع بعد موت أبيه. لم يستمر تحتمس الرابع كثيرا فى الحكم وجئ بابنه الذى أسماه على أسم أبيه أمنحتب  وصار فرعون مصر بأسم أمنحتب  الثالث وظل بالحكم سبعه وأربعون عام ولكنه أشرك أبنه أمنحتب  الرابع فى أخر عشر سنوات بسبب اعتلال صحته, وهذا قد غير أمنحتب  الثالث أسمه إلي إخناتون.*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*مقبرة موسى فى شط الرجال
جبل السلسلة







​

منطقة شط الرجال بجبل السلسلة هى منطقة كانت مزارا ومكان يُحج إليه العبرانيين طوال فترة تواجدهم فى مصر. فقد وجدت عدة نقوش فى تلك المنطقة لزوار أتوا لزيارتها ودونوا تواريخ تعود لفترات الأسر من الأسرة الثانية عشر حتى الأسرة الثامنة عشر, وأحدث نقش كتبه الزوار كان فى عهد تحتمس الثاني وهو الفرعون الذى هرب موسى من وجهه. وذلك يعنى إنه تم تقديس ذلك الموضع الصحراوي فى نفس فترة تواجد العبرانيين فى مصر, بل قد أقام بعض الزوار مقابر لهم بالقرب من تلك المنطقة وعلى رأس هؤلاء موسى, الذى كان اليد اليمنى لحتشبسوت, وقد شيد موسى مقبرتين, إحداهما فى الدير البحري والأخرى فى هذا الموضع وإن لم يدفن فى أيا منهما
يقع جبل السلسلة على بعد حوالي 40 ميل شمال أسوان. وهذه المنطقة كانت مشهورة في كافة أنحاء مصر القديمة لنوعية حجارة الإنشاء التي تؤخذ منها.
أكثر المباني شهرة هى الصخرة التى شيد بها معبد حور محب على الضفّة الغربية، مُقابل المحاجر الرئيسية, وهناك خمسة أبواب المتباعدة بشكل متساوي يمكن أن نكتشف بها نقوش فرعونية لفراعنة من ضمنهم مرنبتاح ورمسيس الثّاني ورمسيس الثّالث
وتقع أضرحة متعدّدة ومقابر جنوب معبد حور محب وهي  تستحق المزيد من الدراسة. هذه الآثار تحمل نقوش من عهود حكّام متعدّدين من ضمنهم مرنبتاح وحتشبسوت ورمسيس الثّاني وأمنحتب الثّاني.
الآثار الباقية‏ تنتهي تماما عند الصخرة التى على شكل فطر. وهناك ثلاثة مقابر في الجنوب. *


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*بحث بحاجة فعلا للدراسة التاريخية والأثرية

أتمنى أن يهتم أحد به*


----------



## النهيسى (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*موضوع متكامل وراااائع
شكرا الرب يباركك​*


----------



## أَمَة (18 أكتوبر 2009)

تسلم يدك أخي ميشيل على هذا البحث المطول والذي تطلب منك جهدا كبيرا.
الرب يبارك خدمتك.

لي استفسار عن حياة امنحتب الثاني الذي حسب الدراسة هو فرعون الخروج.
أرى في جدول تواريخ حكم الفراعنه في المشاركة الرابعة أن حك امنحتب الثاني كان لمدة سنة فقط (*5- أمنحتب الثاني (1450 : 1450)*) 
وقلت في المشاركة ال 16 
*عاش أمنحتب بعد الخروج 24عاماً وتوفى وهو فى الثالثة والأربعين من العمر وعاش تلك الفترة بلا أى حروب بل ركز جهوده فى إصلاح أحوال مصر الداخلية وولى أبنه تحتمس الرابع الحكم،*

هل ممكن لو سمحت أنك تشرح ما لم أفهمه.
وشكرا


----------



## مونيكا 57 (18 أكتوبر 2009)

*بحث قيم ومهم جدااا
الرب يبارك تعب خدمتك​*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (18 أكتوبر 2009)

*


أمة قال:



تسلم يدك أخي ميشيل على هذا البحث المطول والذي تطلب منك جهدا كبيرا.
الرب يبارك خدمتك.

لي استفسار عن حياة امنحتب الثاني الذي حسب الدراسة هو فرعون الخروج.
أرى في جدول تواريخ حكم الفراعنه في المشاركة الرابعة أن حك امنحتب الثاني كان لمدة سنة فقط (5- أمنحتب الثاني (1450 : 1450)) 
وقلت في المشاركة ال 16 
عاش أمنحتب بعد الخروج 24عاماً وتوفى وهو فى الثالثة والأربعين من العمر وعاش تلك الفترة بلا أى حروب بل ركز جهوده فى إصلاح أحوال مصر الداخلية وولى أبنه تحتمس الرابع الحكم،

هل ممكن لو سمحت أنك تشرح ما لم أفهمه.
وشكرا 

أنقر للتوسيع...



أختلف الدارسين فى تحديد تواريخ الفراعنة, واعتمدت فى كل بحثي على التواريخ التى اقترحها الدكتور سليم حسن, لكن كثير من الدراسات تقول أن أمنحتب الثانى حكم الفترة من 1427 إلى 1401 ق.م.*


----------



## أَمَة (19 أكتوبر 2009)

ميشيل فريد قال:


> *أختلف الدارسين فى تحديد تواريخ الفراعنة, واعتمدت فى كل بحثي على التواريخ التى اقترحها الدكتور سليم حسن, لكن كثير من الدراسات تقول أن أمنحتب الثانى حكم الفترة من 1427 إلى 1401 ق.م.*


 

هذا التاريخ يتماشى مع ما جاء في المشاركة 16 عن عيشه 24 سنة بعد الخروج.

شكرا على الرد أخي المبارك ميشيل


----------



## !ابن الملك! (4 فبراير 2010)

ممتاز جدا .. بحث رائع .. شكرا لتعبك


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 فبراير 2010)

مش طبيعي البحث

يبقي اسفار العهد القديم عليها دليل و مش مجرد كلام وهمي

بحث رائع

سلام و نعمه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 أكتوبر 2013)

*بحث حلو جدا*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 أكتوبر 2013)

ميشيل فريد قال:


> *
> 
> 
> أختلف الدارسين فى تحديد تواريخ الفراعنة, واعتمدت فى كل بحثي على التواريخ التى اقترحها الدكتور سليم حسن, لكن كثير من الدراسات تقول أن أمنحتب الثانى حكم الفترة من 1427 إلى 1401 ق.م.*



*ياريت تدينا اللينك الخاص بتواريخ الدكتور سليم حسن

و من هو سليم حسن ؟*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (25 أبريل 2014)

*للرفع*


----------



## خــلـيجي (29 أبريل 2014)

بحث مفصل ودقيق وجميل.. 
شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## مايكل (20 سبتمبر 2015)

موضوع رائع استاذ ميشيل 
محتاجين نعرف المزيد والمزيد عن طلاسم التاريخ كدة


----------



## حبيب يسوع (21 سبتمبر 2015)

مجهود كبير ومفيد
الرب يباركك


----------



## ميشيل فريد (27 مارس 2016)

*للرفع ......*


----------



## geegoo (24 أبريل 2016)

ايه رأي حضرتك في البحث اللي بيتجه بمكان الخروج لخليج العقبة - عند شاطئ نويبع تحديدا - و ليس خليج السويس كما هو متعارف عليه ... ؟؟؟


----------



## ميشيل فريد (25 أبريل 2016)

*


geegoo قال:



ايه رأي حضرتك في البحث اللي بيتجه بمكان الخروج لخليج العقبة - عند شاطئ نويبع تحديدا - و ليس خليج السويس كما هو متعارف عليه ... ؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


أسماء المدن المذكورة في الكتاب المقدس تؤكد ان الخروج كان من المنطقة المذكرة في دراستى تلك ......*


----------



## اليعازر (21 أكتوبر 2018)

دراسة مميزة وفريدة أرجو أن تلقى اهتماما من المعنيين.

الرب يبارك جهودك.

.


----------



## ميشيل فريد (17 مايو 2019)

للرفع


----------



## ميشيل فريد (30 مايو 2021)

للرفع


----------

